# Advice regarding buying a car in Italy



## ritchy555 (Feb 14, 2018)

Can anyone give me advice on how to navigate the system for owning a car in Italy
Here are the problems.
1. If you bring your own car from the UK they cease it and smash it up if you have a residence visa. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
2. You can have been driving 20, 30 or 40 years, if you buy an Italien car the insurance companies charge you as a novice driver. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
3. When you buy a car you meet a wide range of demands from the Italien vehicles office for different amounts of money, for example, the KWat outage for your car, this attracts demands for money. How on Earth does it matter how many bulbs your car can light up? How does this even translate into a need to pay money to a government office? The list of fake charges is long. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"

Does anyone know of a way to "normally" purchase a car and bypass all these money scams?


----------



## ritchy555 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sorry not cease it....seize it


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

A bit like the UK then? They have rules and regulations as good or as bad as the UK and like it or not we have to abide by them.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

First of all Genialloyd won't treat you like a new driver. They will still stick you in class 12 I think but it'll be like a mature driver.

KW has nothing to do with your light bulbs. 747watts equals one HP. Your car must have this info already. I can't imagine your UK documents don't list HP and Kw.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

ritchy555 said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how to navigate the system for owning a car in Italy
> Here are the problems.
> 1. If you bring your own car from the UK they cease it and smash it up if you have a residence visa. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
> 2. You can have been driving 20, 30 or 40 years, if you buy an Italien car the insurance companies charge you as a novice driver. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
> ...


they are not scams 
when in rome springs to mind they are the laws of the land


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

ritchy555 said:


> Can anyone give me advice on how to navigate the system for owning a car in Italy
> Here are the problems.
> 1. If you bring your own car from the UK they cease it and smash it up if you have a residence visa. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
> 2. You can have been driving 20, 30 or 40 years, if you buy an Italien car the insurance companies charge you as a novice driver. Has anybody thought of a way of explaining the words "criminal behavior to them"
> ...


Everything you listed seems standard practice in Italy that Italians have to live by everyday.

Unfortunately your experience driving on the wrong side of the road, on a well thought out road system means little to Italy. To Italy you are a novice and the risk is calculated as such, something we all have been through.

Everything money related is a scam. You just have to choose whos scams you like the best... 

Welcome to Italy!

Kenzo


----------

